# crt vs lcd for eyes?



## jamyang312 (Feb 17, 2006)

ccaaann uuuuu plz tel mme if crt or lcd is better for eyes,
thannks


----------



## vinaypatel (Feb 17, 2006)

LCD  i think


----------



## plsoft (Feb 17, 2006)

i have an LG LCD monitor & i think CRT monitor's are better for eyes.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Feb 17, 2006)

> LCD screens are starting to gain favor among office workers. With its smaller footprint, the LCD monitor gives valuable desk space back to the employee. At the same time, the brighter, crisper display lessens strain and fatigue on the eyes. This gives the potential for better productivity, while the energy savings mean a drop in operational costs – all leading to a better bottom line.



See  Here  for complete article....

Regards....


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 17, 2006)

According to me LCD are better for eyes..

For more info...check the following pdf

*ergo.human.cornell.edu/Pub/LCD_vs_CRT_AH.pdf


----------



## jamyang312 (Feb 25, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Feb 25, 2006)

LCD's cause less eye strain. I know as I spend upto 8hrs/day staring at a screen at work. My primary use being CADding.  And, talking about work, that's my office in the pic (avatar) Salam and Al-Mirqab twin towers on the Corniche in Doha.

-Keith


----------



## thinktwice (Feb 25, 2006)

*hi*

*ofcorse LCDs r much better than CRT...
they r in fashion now...*


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 25, 2006)

O yes LCDs are cerainly better thn CRTs if u r not a hardcore gamer.
They occupy less space and also cause less strain to the eyes.


----------



## Evil Dead Regeneration (Feb 25, 2006)

I have LCD (LG).......


----------



## userbanned (Feb 25, 2006)

I prefer and suggest LG LCD........


----------

